#ubuntu-women-project 2010-12-30
<venilsurya> Hey!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-01
<pleia2> updated http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage with our meeting and FCM, please add other things if you have them :)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-women-project to: This Channel is LOGGED | http://ubuntu-women.org | support (mostly) at #ubuntu | channel guidelines: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines | Next Meeting: 12 January 2011 @ 20:00 UTC
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-01-02
<FreeNslaved> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-K9rXydMmfw&feature=related
<JanC> FreeNslaved: please leave off-topic stuff out of this channel
<FreeNslaved> ol
<FreeNslaved> ok
<FreeNslaved> off topic would be better than no topic
<pleia2> no it wouldn't
<FreeNslaved> why is there no chat about the topic?
<pleia2> probably because we're working on other things right now
<pleia2> if you're interested in what we're working on, please feel free to check out the website and wiki (past meetings give you good info too)
<FreeNslaved> thank yu
<FreeNslaved> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Moi54kyXG-k        (off-topic)
<JanC> I was just going to ping you  ;)
<pleia2> heh
<JanC> I don't think I have ops here  ☺
<pleia2> ah, lemme fix that
<pleia2> done
<IdleOne> me either
<IdleOne> but I am not begging for ops :)
 * IdleOne does not want to feel the kick of pleia2
<pleia2> added you too
<IdleOne> :) thank you
<pleia2> (as far as I'm concerned it's not "begging for ops" when you're an established community member with a history of actually helping)
<IdleOne> well some people think that asking to be added to a list is "begging"
<rww> ooo, are we adding -women-project ops?
<pleia2> not in any formal way, I just give them to whoever wants them (and I trust)
 * IdleOne can't vouch for rww. I mean he chose to become a core-channel op
<IdleOne> what does that tell you!?
<pleia2> he didn't ask to be added, but I'd be happy to
<rww> IdleOne: ;P
<rww> pleia2: sorry, was doing my mailcheck. Can I have ops in here?
<IdleOne> hehe.
<pleia2> done
<rww> thanks
 * IdleOne grabs JanC and rww hands and dances
<IdleOne> WE GOT OPS!
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-26
<pleia2> email sent off to change our default theme, ticket 19089, not sure how soon they'll get to it given the holidays but here we go :)
<pleia2> wow, done!
<pleia2> I'll work on getting headers and footers and things installed later (at work now)
<MarkDude> Cool.
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-12-27
<pleia2> pages with the old header now have the new one, except translated pages
<AlanBell> looks great pleia2
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-12-24
<pigna_colada> hi :(
<pigna_colada> nothing works! :
<pigna_colada> its just so complicate
<maco> being more specific may help, though this isn't a support channel
<pigna_colada> i know :((
<pigna_colada> and sorry for my frustration
<pigna_colada> getting a 10 os multiboot system is quite hard :(
<maco> hah
<maco> especially if you make them share /home
<maco> (really, dont do that)
<nigelb> that's a fun way to inflict pain upon yourself.
<maco> (i once shared home between two versions of ubuntu, a fedora install, and a debian install.... my user config files were NOT happy)
<nigelb> heh
<pigna_colada> but i did it... on a 40gb old ide thinkpad laptop
<pigna_colada> the last one was lubuntu
<pigna_colada> because i couldnt install ubuntu on it (too much resources)
<pigna_colada> its using airboot as bootloader, because there's also os/2 in it
<pigna_colada> so...ms-dos 6.22 / dos 7.10 / win98 / win nt 4.0 / win2k / winxp / win7 / os/2 warp / Lubuntu
<pigna_colada> and i forgot win 3.11.
<pigna_colada>  all smooth!! (more or less)
<IdleOne> I'm bored with that troll :/
<svaksha> me too
<Cheri703> yeah, me too
<Cheri703> as I said to maco: It's like if someone came in and went "you all spend lots of time in the kitchen, help me with this recipe!" >_<
<maco> i told her thats why i made the fission joke
<Cheri703> it is different if it's someone we know and is actually part of the community group asking something along similar lines, but a guy popping in and doing it is....not ok in my opinion
<maco> as a "you didnt seriously just walk into a channel that has 'women' in the name to ask about *fashion* did you?" way out
<svaksha> boring trolls are boring. period.
<svaksha> his name says it all: 2012-12-24:CET:16:40:36 [Freenode] -!- lolcat [~john@unaffiliated/energy-/x-7653247]
<svaksha> 2012-12-24:CET:16:40:36 [Freenode] -!-  ircname  : John Moorcock
<Pendulum> I'm a bit confused on why he asked in #wrongplanet if he wanted to ask women who he thought would have a clue. (Not only is the channel 90+% male, but they're really not folks who have any interest in clothing at all)
<IdleOne> know network issue who is just doing his rounds of channels to annoy
<IdleOne> known*
<Pendulum> yeah
<svaksha> Pendulum: he _says_ he asked. unless we are there we dont know if he really did
<Pendulum> I wonder if they banned him. It's pretty hard to get kicked from that channel (I used to hang out in it)
<svaksha> well, he has stopped trolling us for now.
 * svaksha goes
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-12-29
<Cheri703> I need to poll anyone who is near a desktop computer OR any computer with vertical USB ports
<Cheri703> So a USB port has an "open" side and a "blocked" side, on your vertical USB ports, as you are looking directly at them, which side is "open"? left or right?
<Cheri703> I am trying to get an idea of what is most common
#ubuntu-women-project 2012-12-30
<JanC> Cheri703: open side is on the left of the connector here (at least on the front panel, I didn't check the back panel as that would require me to shut down the PC and do a lot of work disconnecting/reconnecting cables etc.)
<Cheri703> JanC: thanks
<Cheri703> I think I've worked out a way that I won't have to worry about it much
<Cheri703> I was going to be attaching something to the side of a usb device, and worried about interference
<Cheri703> but I think I can attach to the end instead
<JanC> I'm a bit curious about why you needed that?  ☺
<JanC> ah
<Cheri703> getting ready to assemble a necklace from a microSD usb adapter.
<JanC> I doubt interference is very relevant there, the connectors are on the inside
<Cheri703> interference re: running into sides/other things plugged in
<JanC> the data lines are between the 2 "blocked sides"
<Cheri703> I know
<JanC> so the distance is the same to either side
<Cheri703> I mean as far as if I have something sticking off the side of the outside, if I have it on the "top" as it is plugged in one way, it would be on the "bottom" as it is plugged in another way. depending on which way it is, some computers have a lip or other things plugged in on one side or the other
<Cheri703> (also totally didn't realize I'd posted this in -project, had meant to put it in the normal room, whoops)
<JanC> ah, you mean physical interference, not electrical
<Cheri703> yes
<JanC> sorry, I did have some issues with electrical interference between USB connectors & other connectors at the back of my PC  ☺
<JanC> so that was the first thing I thought about
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<JanC> my on-board ethernet gets all wonky (1 Gbit ethernet degrading to 10 Mbit) when I have all (or maybe certain?) USB ports in use
<JanC> fortunately PCIE ethernet adapters are cheap  ☺
<Cheri703> heh, yeah
<Cheri703> I have to go test some epoxy, but thanks for the input!
#ubuntu-women-project 2014-12-26
<artyomov> no im not..
<Mikaela> ?
#ubuntu-women-project 2018-12-29
<Guest31755> hi
